# Make HD Bootable



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

I want to use a drive that was booted into Windows98 for TiVo. It is a Maxtor. If I use the Powermax "low level format" will that work. Or do I have to go to the trouble of using "MakeTiVoBootable" to get it to work?

Thanks for the Help.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If the drive is a drive that has the software for the TiVo loaded and the drive does not boot in the TiVo because of Windows then maketivobootable is your best bet to recover.

Doing the "Low Level Format" will wipe the drive clean then you will need to start over restoring the TiVo software on the drive from a backup image or TiVo drive.

If you are using a drive that is originally out of a PC then MFStools or Instant Cake will take care of the formatting when restoring the TiVo image no need to pre-format the drive however running the diagnostics on the drive is a really good idea.


----------



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

The drive is a TiVo drive that I was going to check and reload the Tivo software. I forgot to change the boot sequence after hooking up the drive and it booted into Win98. Since I am testing the drive and was planning on doing a low level format anyway, then reloading the TiVo software, I was wondering if I need to do anything else to fix the boot problem caused by having the drive hooked up when I booted into Win98.
If the low level format will fix the problem, then that is the easiest way for me to go since I am doing that anyway.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

No problem, As long as you have a good image for your model of TiVo to restore from then format away. 

FYI: The warnings about booting windows is over-rated. Booting Windows will sometimes write a signature on the drive preventing what was a previously bootable TiVo drive from booting when the drive is returned to the TiVo. Restoring the image to any drive will re-write the boot and partition table no matter what was originally written there before.


----------



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks,
I had always heard horror tales about booting into Windows. Nice to know that just restoring an image will take care of the problem.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is Windows NT based systems that hose TiVo drives if booted with a TiVo drive connected.

Anyhow, there is no need to format at all, restoring an image will set things straight.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

classicsat said:


> It is Windows NT based systems that hose TiVo drives if booted with a TiVo drive connected.


Classicsat,

I think you are right on this. I have windows 2000 which is on the hit list, and have booted it many times with TiVo drives still connected, never hurt them and didn't know why. You make me remember I had installed win2k using fat 32 rather than the NT file system.


----------

